# Preserving dead scorpions



## JesseD (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi,

My large emperor just died and I want to preserve her and pin her in a frame. I have been trying to dry her out, but now she is beginning to stink and there are flies all around and in the container and now I fear maggots will begin to take her apart. Is there anything I can do to possibly dry her out quickly? At the moment I have her in a container with some holes in it with silica packets to dry her out. I was thinking of maybe putting her into a closed container with some rice and see what that does. Maybe freezing her first might be a good move to possibly kill off any maggots inside her. Let me know what your thoughts, tips and ideas are?


----------



## insect714 (Sep 17, 2010)

Check out this info from contributions of past threads

Click me to see more

Here is an External Link to a good PDF copy of a book on Preserving Insects & Mites.  You may find some of the options viable for your application with a scorpion.

Preserving Insects & Mites


----------



## Avery (Sep 17, 2010)

I don't know what I'd do in your situation, the scorpion probably already has maggots. When I was younger I tried to dry out a big scorpion like that, but I think it eventually fell apart. My Great-uncle used to send me tarantulas and scorpions and lots of different kinds of dead bugs in jars of alcohol, and that seemed to work really well. I'd have to change the alcohol every now or then if it got cloudy, but the bugs never dried out, and they'll keeo for a long period of time. If you use the right jar, you'll be able to view them really well.


----------

